# Is a Skyline classified as an exotic in terms of style and class?



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

The reasoning behind this question is because I was going to enter a charity car show, where kids with going through cancer treament, disabled, foster, etc will get to sit in the cars and get their pics taken.

I know by no means a Skyline is not a Ferrari or a Lambo, but I was took offense when he said "It's for exotic looking cars"

I know I get more attention than any "exotic" car owners in the city.

What do you guys think? 
Is a Skyline an exotic looking car?

John


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Not when you see loads of them in a car park here in the UK.

But i guess they all look exotic in the US. If i were to go for 1 model only it would be the R34. And then i would say certain examples of each car look more exotic than others. 

The very meaning of the word exotic means that its something out of the ordinary, so they all fall into the exotic category for you i guess.

Kids will love any skyline really, esp if they've played Gran Turismo and seen 2F2F


----------



## richr32 (Oct 30, 2005)

well i had a bloke come upto me and ask if his daughter could sit in my car and have a pic taken as she loves skylines and recognised it from a computer game,he said it would make her day as she is havin an operation soon ! she was only 7 yrs old. so yes i belive i get as many looks as the ferrari etc owners !!


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Ask the kids


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I wouldn`t necessarily class them as exotic, they are definately special, revered, admired by those of us that have them. As for the kids where onto another level Here in the UK the GTR Owners club take part in an event called "On Your Marks" which like yours is an event to raise money for a cancer charity (with give passenger laps around a track) we are the busiest car club at the event.

You`ll probably find that the bloke who said it for exotic looking cars just didnt realise what a GTR is.


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

Maybe 'exotic' is not the right word - I was about to click 'None of the above' or only the 34, but remebered a time when I walked out the front door of my house to find 3 young lads saying that out of the 911 turbo, new M5, and my R33 GT-R which were parked in my street, they would have mine! It was probably about a quarter of the value of the other two cars.

Saying that, if I had told them it did not have a 'stage 3' turbo and 1000bhp like their GTR on GranTurismo, I probably would've lost by a mile!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

in my opinion they are not exotic looking, but they sure have the performance (when modified though...) to beat supercars and some even hypercars. 

if you see a bunch of lamborghini's, pagani's and ferrari's on the road in a convoy with a skyline somewhere with them, you wont say it will be an exotic, more a sporty coupe.

i'm not slanting skylines here, they are special as it can be and i like the 'sleeper' look of the R33. the R34 is the one i really love but for some odd reason i prefer the R33 over it. then followed by the R34 but literally nanometers creeping behind it is the R32.


----------



## RSAndy (Jul 10, 2006)

The young lads over the road from me love my car due to the whole GT4 thing. They buy model R33's instead of Ferraris etc!

IMO though maybe a 34 is up there with Ferraris etc, but a 33 is just to cheap and affordable.

Andy


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

RSAndy said:


> The young lads over the road from me love my car due to the whole GT4 thing. They buy model R33's instead of Ferraris etc!
> 
> IMO though maybe a 34 is up there with Ferraris etc, but a 33 is just to cheap and affordable.
> 
> Andy


aye, thats because they dont have Ferrari's in GT4 

just kidding, R33's are the best:clap:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I wouldn't class R32's and R33's as exotics but MAYBE a R34 with the right modifications and picture taken in the caribean or something, if you know what I mean? 

I am undecided at the minute so will leave the voting for another day, maybe until tomorrow after the meet


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

the Z-tune is an exotic to me though

- 
it has the performance (stock)
it has agressive yet sleek looks


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

non of the above and nothing exotic about it.. you say exotic i think pinapples .. you say skyline i think of antagonizing people


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

Funny thing is here are some of cars that are participating

Acura NSX
BMW M3
BMW M6
BMW 330i
Chevy Corvette
Dodge Viper
Toyota Supra

These above cars I don't consider them as exotic or exotic looking cars. 

Other cars include Lambos, Ferraris, Maseratis and Porsche which I consider exotic/exotic looking cars.

John


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

*R34 for me would be closest or exotic to me*

In S.A. there are less than a hand full of skylines literally :bawling: so it is more exotic than some other exotic cars to me and most S.A. citizens


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

I've been to SA a few times and saw loads of Skylines!!

Problem was they all look like this:









I did once see an R33 GTS on the back of a low loader but thats been it!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Actually in the EU (most countires) only official sold cars can get an exotic status, for sales and assurances.
Imports are not.

The domestic NSX and RX7 are exotics here in Lux.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Z-Tune R34, as mentioned eariler = exotic car.


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

The Skyline shouldn't be an exotic - It was based on a saloon after all! I always believed that a Skyline was the thinking mans supercar, not some flighty, prancing poncy thing that costs a zillion £ to buy and run and makes you look like a girly boy but a car that delivers and takes you home afterwards. 

Look at it this way if you see a £10k Ferrari you think demic. You see a £10k Skyline you think Yes please!


----------



## Jamerio (Aug 21, 2006)

R34 is the most exotic, but the Skyline is more of a cult car.
Exotic to me is a ferrari 355, gallardo etc.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Official definition is - Intriguingly unusual or different; excitingly strange: 

I suppose in that vein, the Skyline GTR probably is exotic in most places as they're hardly what you'd describe as common.

Certainly the less of them around, then they more "excitingly strange" they must seem to people 

I know over here we have a reasonable amount of GTR's on the road, but mine gets comments, finger pointing and people asking questions everywhere I go. Never had anything bad said about it (apart from the 5...0, they don't like it ). 

Tough one to answer this one.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

i dont think gtr's are exotics, they are however the holy grail of 'boy-racerdom'. :flame: 

seriously, they are a sports coupe that will handle like no other and probably has the biggest car-cult following globally, but they dont look exotic standard. porche exotic? dont think so. i think 'exotic' is reserved for italian cars only.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

RH18 said:


> i think 'exotic' is reserved for italian cars only.


Except for Fiat


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Actually we can start ranting for eternity, because WHO defines at last what is a Sports car??
As there is no perfect definition for this word, it's actually just two words, Sport and Car, I would say that the most easy way to define a sports car is to say every thing that accelerates from 0-100kph in sub 10sec is a sports car. 
(starting with a Golf V TDI 140HP that does this in 9.8sec for exemple, as the Golf TDI is sold as a sporty car, the 110HP GolfV TDI not!)

Thats my definition, . ..


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

MacGTR said:


> Except for Fiat


yup was going to put that exception in :chuckle: 
gtrlux i think your definition of 'sportscar' is a bit conservative.
and as for 'exotic' my definition is ground-hugging, wide, powerful and italian, and i'm sure most of you agree.......or maybe not!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

double post


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes, the GTR is a cult car, a car of dreams for many, simply because having one is not possible for most. Since, if you have the money, you can purchase a Ferrari or a Lamborghini almost anywhere, the inability to own a Skyline in, say USA, makes it exotic. But as always, this is defined by the individual. Is the R32, 33, 34 exotic? No, probably not. The Z-Tune? Yes, probably so. 

But for someone to say that a R33 GTR is not in the same league with an M3 or a Supra is just misinformed. IMHO...


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

*S.A. Skylines*

Yes GarrethK there are alot of the old skylines and most if not all I venture to say are in a scrapable condition driven by people in shacks and there cars smoke more than they do( no offence to the not so fortunate just giving context) but not alot of GTR's in the country only three where official Nissan S.A. (specially imported) and all only R34's all other GTR's where personal imports (a hellish ordeal, I am thinking of my self, because Bullsh1t laws protecting the car manufacturers) and remember alot of skylines driven in S.A. are Mozambican or from Botswana as importing is "leagal" there. they come to S.A. because we have the only people that can service or build or modify skylines 
There you go thats all of it I belive


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

I would suggest that given time [assuming they are concourse] all three GT-R's will become classed as exotica..


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Right now the R34 is exotica (in my little world) :chuckle: there IS something about it....something very sexual....can't put it into words.

R32's for track days 
R33's for straight lines
R34's for being sexual

All three are gorgeous! If there were disciplines that's the order I'd have them in

 

Booty


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

I agree with Booty-licious


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

Booty-licious said:


> Right now the R34 is exotica (in my little world) :chuckle: there IS something about it....something very sexual....can't put it into words.
> 
> R32's for track days
> R33's for straight lines
> ...


yeah all three are georgous, but i think given time the rest of the world would classify them as classics not exotics, and im also leaning that way.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Skyline GTR was voted one of the top 10 sportscars of all time in an international vote about 5 years ago.

Of course it's exotic... it's legendary. And that's why it is.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

rasonline said:


> Skyline GTR was voted one of the top 10 sportscars of all time in an international vote about 5 years ago.


By whom and how many people voted?

Seriously as much as I love skylines, I can't ever put my hand on heart and say yep that's gotta be one of the best sports cars I've ever seen. 
As far as japanese cars go they're exotic I suppose, but as for as worldwide they're not truly exotic, popular and yet fairly unique perhaps.
Compared to the bland hatchbacks in my street I guess my car could be considered exotic, but compared to exotic cars in the truest sense of my interpretation of the word, not even close. 
That's not to say they're not a great car, legendary without a doubt. 

To put it another way, if someone said to me name an exotic car manufacturer, Nissan would not spring to mind. If I was asked to name 5 exotic cars, various models of Lamborghinis, Aston Martins, Ferraris, Paganis and Bugattis would probably be reeled off. 

As for style, I don't think the skyline is stylish at all to be honest. It's just not a stylish car to my eyes. They aren't pretty. Not one of them. Again, style is something that everyone has a different perception of, but parked outside a designer clothes shop in milan, or outside of a nice restaurant in Monaco, I couldn't help think it'd look out of place compared to say an Aston Martin. 

However, they have character, and bags of it, which is something entirely different. They're almost brutal looking, like so many other japanese cars they are styled to match their intent, GTR's have always looked quite muscular and purposeful, and they are in terms of performance. 
But it's good to see Japan changing it's ways in terms of car design in recent decades, the 350z, MX5, RX7, NSX and so on are all testament to the fact Japanese cars can be stylish. Perhaps not to everyones tastes, but if we all thought along the same lines we'd be robots.

I guess the huge cultural differences play a considerable role in how "style" is percieved. 

To support the argument of whoever decides to disagree with me, I was driving through a rural town on a run out. In our convoy we had various TVR's (tuscans, Griff's, Sagaris') a couple of Lotus Elises and Exiges, a Cobra replica which looked and sounded the absolute business, and a Ginetta, with my R33 GTR representing the Japanese corner. Imagine my surprise when one of a bunch of non chavvy kids on the street who had stopped to admire the convoy pointed my car out and said "ohhhh a Skyline, that's the best car out of all of them!". Made me and the Chimera owner behind chuckle.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> By whom and how many people voted?
> 
> Seriously as much as I love skylines, I can't ever put my hand on heart and say yep that's gotta be one of the best sports cars I've ever seen.
> As far as japanese cars go they're exotic I suppose, but as for as worldwide they're not truly exotic, popular and yet fairly unique perhaps.
> ...


100%:thumbsup:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

the R33gtr skyline is in my 7yr old nephews top trumps card pack - its in there with lambo's, ferraris and the notes they say about the power it produces from an engine half the size of the others put such a smile on my face esp. when I look out the window and its parked up gtr badge smiling back at me  every time my nephew sees me he's like 'can we have a spin out please?'
might not be exotic but they're STILL one hell of a headturner in traffic, on tesco's carpark or just passin in the street. I've been behind a ferrari in mine and everyone was oggling at me hahaha!

I think its that "bloody hell thats tasty.. and with a bit of work.. I CAN AFFORD IT" ..98% of people look at a ferrari and think "wwwwaaayyyy out of my league"


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

It's a funny thing the Skyline effect, I have been in car parks that had Porsche 911 turbos and other "serious" WMAs (weapons of mass acceleration) and everytime, the car the kids hang around is the GT-R - without fail, it's like the rest is not even on their radar. 
I think our definition of exotica is the poster cars we had as kids - Lambos, Ferraris, Astons etc but the new generation have 1200bhp GT-Rs on their walls so in time the GT-Rs will be exotic and will be the car the kids of today will want to own as adults.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

haha yeah I've seen the same thing skyline69!! Its a real kick when that happens! I've had a porsche carrera owner go round a roundabout, pull up in tesco's carpark, get out and have a gander at my motor!!
its prob one of the only cars in the five figure bracket that can give a ferrari or lambo and performance bikes some serious competition and with some tuning (and kids LUUURRVE their tuning!) stick one up the backdoor of said exotics/bikes - for that reason kids and adults alike love em - the cars have the ability to embarass muppets who spend hundreds o thousands on a car! They're seen as ugly by some and beautiful by others!
My fave thing ever is ppl asking stuff like "bet you pull up behind porsches and race em off the lights" ...I reply back "nah... prefer motorbikes mate!" hahahaaha!


...and I'm spent!!


----------



## kraqcommando (Apr 24, 2007)

its exotic here! you can have your way with any asian girl and have guys following you on the highway just to take pics


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

I pulled out of my dads place with his R34.....there is usually my R32 or his R34 there (or any other 3 jap cars). He's on his sit on mower up the road..and virutally swerves off the road to get out of the way of the way me hooning up at 5mph. Mate, you're old man hiding an amg merc...he aint a poof. Doesn't make a big enough noise like the skyline
Raah...give it up


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

I was driving up Guildford high street last weekend, and a crowd of blokes who were walking up the street turned round when they heard my car, realised what it was and then all proceeded to get down on there hands and knees and pray at me as I drove past.. 

I've never had people give me that kind of positive response before, even when I drove around in a 100 Grand Mercedes..

So in short it may not be classed as a true exotic, but it's certainly well respected.. :smokin: 

The car is definitely a supercar though, and I can prove it, as the R33 GT-R appears in Top Trumps Supercars 2


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R33 GT-R Defo a BEUTy !!!!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Luckham said:


> I was driving up Guildford high street last weekend, and a crowd of blokes who were walking up the street turned round when they heard my car, realised what it was and then all proceeded to get down on there hands and knees and pray at me as I drove past..
> 
> I've never had people give me that kind of positive response before, even when I drove around in a 100 Grand Mercedes..
> 
> ...


The same thing as happened to me!  I thought it was a pretty rare thing. 

Couple blokes in a high street down exactly this :bowdown1:


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

Insurance wise a Skyline GTR is classed as an exotic, at least the insurance companies i checked out any way.
Personally i would have to say "yes" Skylines are exotic.


----------



## Fallout (Feb 13, 2007)

My simple 2 cents is they don't *look* exotic, but they are an exotic car. 

It depends where you come from too. Up my neck of the woods, I've seen 2 Skylines in 6 months of ownership, and 3000 miles. I've seen about the same number of ferraris, 10 times as many porsches, a few more lotuses, 1 lambo, no bugattis etc.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Fallout said:


> My simple 2 cents is they don't *look* exotic, but they are an exotic car.
> 
> It depends where you come from too. Up my neck of the woods, I've seen 2 Skylines in 6 months of ownership, and 3000 miles. I've seen about the same number of ferraris, 10 times as many porsches, a few more lotuses, 1 lambo, no bugattis etc.



It depends on where you live,here in Stuttgart there are more Mercedes SLR then Skylines,not to speak over Porsches,they are on every corner of the street,Ferrari´s,yes,some of them,some Lambos(not many) and thats it.

So,is it a exotic car,yes,here in germany,it is a very exotic car:bowdown1:


----------



## auto modelista (Jul 29, 2007)

Being real, the only thing stopping a skyline from being a 'true' exotic is the manufacturer, the NISSAN badge holds it back. If it were to have been made purely by a sub-division of Nissan without the nissan badge it may have achieved the recognition it deserves, but alas it's not to happen. 

It's kind of like owning a Rover 200/400, then somebody pulls up next to you in a MG ZR, same under-pinings more-or-less just different badge 'boosts' it's appeal.

However getting back on track, exotic is all to ones opinion really, if not it would always be the same top 5/10 i.e Lamborghini, Ferrari, Pagani etc topping the bill just on BADGE name-sake alone (which to some extent is correct). I guess under the name 'super-car' Skylines would fair better, but under the exotic catergory where people think more on styling ques rather than what a TRUE drivers car is. 

side note: is the tomikara ZZ an exotic?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

exotic includes a rarity factor, as Evo VI says. Gallardos don't even turn heads anymore in Seoul. Hell, even the Porsche 959 - after that one guy imported one, four more came into the country.

Skylines are rare in these parts, especially well-sorted ones. I keep my Nissan badge on. To take it off would be akin to being ashamed of your own family name.


----------



## Pez301 (May 29, 2007)

In quebec (french canada) theyre exotics. We have only 230 skyline on our road according to registration departement. We have more ferrari than skyline gtr Considering 7.5 million live in quebec , we don't see one often


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

The GT-R badge is legendary, not exotic though, which in a way is better. 

With the R32 essentially being outlawed from international motorsport for being too fast (and being nicknamed godzilla!) and then every model since being significantly quicker than anything close to its price point on the road, continues this on. 

The R32 is future classic for this reason. It's easier in a way to make an exotic car, legends are on a different level altogether and something manufacturers dream of :smokin:


----------



## sparkso (Nov 4, 2011)

carbonfootprint said:


> The GT-R badge is legendary, not exotic though, which in a way is better.
> 
> With the R32 essentially being outlawed from international motorsport for being too fast (and being nicknamed godzilla!) and then every model since being significantly quicker than anything close to its price point on the road, continues this on.
> 
> The R32 is future classic for this reason. It's easier in a way to make an exotic car, legends are on a different level altogether and something manufacturers dream of :smokin:


dam this man speaks the truth :thumbsup::bowdown1:


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Too common the old gtr cars and 280 hp hardly makes it a super car by todays standards. Modding it doesnt make it exotic nor more valuable. Doesnt retain its value very well either unless its super super rare special edition or really really low miles. My porsche seems to be a lot better. New gtrs are more interesting, have supercar comparable performance etc.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

well i know it's THE ultimate bad boys car :smokin:


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

I voted all are exotics. Round here, you NEVER ever see another GTR unless it's me or the new one. You do see the odd GTST, but they are also far and few between. Initially, they weren't imported and sold as UK cars so that for me would make them exotic.

The problem is this - They are, after all, a Nissan and many rich sods term them as that. Many don't know what they actually are, boy racers have gone along way to cheapening their looks by adding knock off GTR style spoilers on their cars. To me they will always be an exotic t sadly to many who would buy 'Exotics' they just aren't. And I quote "No matter how quick it is, it's still a Nissan.". That was an Oil man.


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

They're certainly rare! I drive 150 miles a day and haven't seen another bnr32/3/4 for over a year


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

I didn't read this entire thread, but wasn't the GTR born to prove you didn't have to own an exotic marque to enjoy supercar performance? Yes, it *is* a Nissan, but I revere in that, I don't make apologies for it, I believe it was to be an everymans' supercar. 

Want to drive it stock? Well, there's 280ps, AWD, AWS, a functional adjustable wing, supercar brakes and aluminum front sheetmetal. That not enough for you? What's your target HP? You can do that with this platform. What's not super about that?


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a R32GTR and in the two and a half year'ss I've owned it I've only ever seen one other one on the road (when not at a meet). I'd say that is pretty exotic! 
Pictures don't do them justice either.


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

They're not exotics, certainly special though.

Rarity alone does not make something exotic.

They were, and still are, the exotic slayers.


_Edit: 6 months old, oops_


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

I always believed that exotics where high performance cars from foreign clims (orginating from abroad:chuckle. In your case, non american fast cars.


----------

